# R.I.P Jimmy Ruffin



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2014)

The Iconic Motown Star has Died age 78...


Jimmys' music was very much part of my teen years as he was to millions more..

R.I.P Jimmy..


----------



## Pam (Nov 20, 2014)

R.I.P. Jimmy.


----------



## oldman (Nov 20, 2014)

Who didn't like Jimmy? Nice voice, smooth melody. Was he related to David?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2014)

His biography ... 

http://www.soullyoldies.com/jimmy-ruffin-biography.html


----------



## oldman (Nov 20, 2014)

I watched the movie, "The Temptations" and enjoyed it very much. I never knew David was as arrogant as he was portrayed. I saw him in person In Atlantic City and won a backstage pass from a casino giveaway. I think it may have been the Hilton or the Trump Hotel that was out at the Marina, but that was too long ago for me to remember. I met David backstage after his show. It was maybe 20 of us and him and he came across as not being the uppity person he was in the movie. I asked him what his favorite song was to perform and I thought for sure that he was going to say, "My Girl" because it did so well. But, he said he liked the song, "I Wish It Would Rain." I know this thread is about Jimmy, but I really enjoyed being around David and I have a picture of him and I together with our arms around each other somewhere in this monstrosity of a house. We moved a few times and every time we move, things get lost. We didn't have a digital camera back then, so I will have to look and see if I can find the picture.I saw the movie after I had met him and after I saw the movie, he was dead from drugs, I believe.


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 20, 2014)

Heard it on the local news yesterday. He was born near my home town here in Mississippi.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2014)

I heard that late last night, very sad indeed, rest peacefully Jimmy and thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes Oldman, David was his brother.  They sing together on this song.


----------

